# PSICO TÉCNICO and driving license



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

Does anybody have any experience of obtaining a Spanish driving license. I've been told that the PSICO TÉCNICO (eye test?) has to be done at a private medical centre - but surely the Spanish don't have to resort to a private health centre?

btw - I'm 52 years old, may or not be relevant

Confused

Steve


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

stevec2x said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody have any experience of obtaining a Spanish driving license. I've been told that the PSICO TÉCNICO (eye test?) has to be done at a private medical centre - but surely the Spanish don't have to resort to a private health centre?
> 
> ...


I switched my license 3 years ago and just went along to one of the Centres that do the test.

Think I paid €30 just looked at a chart on the wall (with glasses on) and job done.

Just find the nearest testing centre to you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes - only approved centres can do the test & they are all privately-run.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

stevec2x said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody have any experience of obtaining a Spanish driving license. I've been told that the PSICO TÉCNICO (eye test?) has to be done at a private medical centre - but surely the Spanish don't have to resort to a private health centre?
> 
> ...


Yes, you do have to go to a private centre but it's a simple and efficient system. Eye test, hearing test, reaction test on a computer and quick chat with a doctor. Not all centres handle the total process but the one I went to in Alcoy did, including taking a digital picture, and the new licence arrived within a couple of weeks. I think the cost was about €90.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

Just google 'centro médico para conductores'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> Yes, you do have to go to a private centre but it's a simple and efficient system. Eye test, hearing test, reaction test on a computer and quick chat with a doctor. Not all centres handle the total process but the one I went to in Alcoy did, including taking a digital picture, and the new licence arrived within a couple of weeks. I think the cost was about €90.


90€ seems a bit steep. If the OP looks around s/he can probably get cheaper. I got a deal through my insurance company and paid 40€ I think it was.


----------



## Liana12433 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mine cost about 30 euros and then about another 30 euros for the plastic driving licence.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I did mine two weeks ago and it was €40. Simple reaction test, eye test and blood pressure. I wear hearing aids and it wasn't even discussed. Got the form and then applied for my Spanish license.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> I did mine two weeks ago and it was €40. Simple reaction test, eye test and blood pressure. I wear hearing aids and it wasn't even discussed. Got the form and then applied for my Spanish license.


Blood pressure! I'd better take a double dose of my pills when the time comes!

You are not far away from me - did you use a centre in Torrevieja?

Cheers


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 90€ seems a bit steep. If the OP looks around s/he can probably get cheaper. I got a deal through my insurance company and paid 40€ I think it was.


Yes it was a little expensive but our neighbours recommended this particular centre because they handle all the liaison with Trafico as well as providing the medical test. Other local medical centres were cheaper but left you to contact Trafico yourself for the actual licence renewal application. At the end of the day it was fast and efficient so not complaining!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

stevec2x said:


> Blood pressure! I'd better take a double dose of my pills when the time comes!
> 
> You are not far away from me - did you use a centre in Torrevieja?
> 
> Cheers


I went to Guardamar as it's easier to get to and the clinic is very quiet, no queue! 

It took half an hour including the wait between tasks, each person collected me from the waiting room and took me back afterwards. The clinic is above the farmacia in the main street and only open Tuesday and Thursday 5-9pm, but as I say no queues and very helpful.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Did mine the other week. €45 - nice little earner for 10 minutes of basic tests.

Some centres can do an renewal of your license but if you are changing from a UK to Spanish license you have to go to trafico. My tip is to get a lawyer to do it.. they know how it all works and will go to Trafico with a few renewals at the same time so it's not much more expensive than doing it yourself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xgarb said:


> Did mine the other week. €45 - nice little earner for 10 minutes of basic tests.
> 
> Some centres can do an renewal of your license but if you are changing from a UK to Spanish license you have to go to trafico. My tip is to get a lawyer to do it.. they know how it all works and will go to Trafico with a few renewals at the same time so it's not much more expensive than doing it yourself.


If you're exchanging a UK (or other EU country not Spain) issued EU licence, which hasn't expred or isn't about to, you don't need a medical

It's only of you are renewing an expiring EU licence that you need a medical. Regardless of where it was issued.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> If you're exchanging a UK (or other EU country not Spain) issued EU licence, which hasn't expred or isn't about to, you don't need a medical
> 
> It's only of you are renewing an expiring EU licence that you need a medical. Regardless of where it was issued.


I was exchanging a UK licence, after swapping Aus to UK, and had to get the medical so it comes down to who you get at traffico.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> If you're exchanging a UK (or other EU country not Spain) issued EU licence, which hasn't expred or isn't about to, you don't need a medical
> 
> It's only of you are renewing an expiring EU licence that you need a medical. Regardless of where it was issued.


We've had this discussion before.

It all depends who you speak to. Around here you have to have a medical for anything and everything.


Whilst what you say *might* be the 'law' it's not what actually happens everywhere.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It never made any sense to me that anyone should be exempt from the medical considering the whole idea is to be treated the same as a Spanish person would. Then again not a great deal makes sense to me these days.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> It never made any sense to me that anyone should be exempt from the medical considering the whole idea is to be treated the same as a Spanish person would. Then again not a great deal makes sense to me these days.


It's because they assume (presume?) you've already had a medical to have a valid UK licence.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> It's because they assume (presume?) you've already had a medical to have a valid UK licence.


My wife and I did ours together, both fairly new UK licenses as we exchanged our Aus ones in 2014. She did not need a medical, but I did. So it really is hit and miss! lol

Having said that, the medical was very basic and now I know what to expect in the future


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> It's because they assume (presume?) you've already had a medical to have a valid UK licence.


It's this. A lot of countries have medicals. They should in the UK IMO as well.

Better to have it in case you are in an accident and the police/insurance company start going through all your documentation with a fine tooth comb and the associated hassles.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> My wife and I did ours together, both fairly new UK licenses as we exchanged our Aus ones in 2014. She did not need a medical, but I did. So it really is hit and miss! lol
> 
> Having said that, the medical was very basic and now I know what to expect in the future


Are you older? The medical used to be age-related.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> We've had this discussion before.
> 
> It all depends who you speak to. Around here you have to have a medical for anything and everything.
> 
> ...


It depends if you use the correct form. The form for exchanging doesn't have a medical requirement on it.

Both Valencia & Alicante trafico offices have the same requirements, according to a gestor friend of mine - though she prefers to use Valencia, because they have a faster turn-around.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> Are you older? The medical used to be age-related.


No, I am eight years younger and we are both under retirement age.


----------

